# First Shot at Cheese



## mfreel (Oct 5, 2013)

Thanks to Mr. T for all of his help.

It was in the low 40's with lots of wind this morning.  Wasn't supposed to get over 55, so I thought I'd try some cheese.  two hunks of cheddar and one pepper cheese, all cut in half.  Overall, I'm really happy with it...so far.  Had a little meltage where the cheese was directly over the AMNPS, but not too bad.  Had some good sweat, but right now, it's all reabsorbed.  I'll leave it out, uncovered tonight and vacuum pack tomorrow morning.

I marked on my calendar when to do the taste tests - 2, 4, 6 and 8 weeks.  I'm going to leave it out on my workbench in the basement.  I'm told not to worry about mold.  I'm a little skeptical and nervous about that, but I'm giving it a try.

Here's the finished product.  3 hours of smoke with the AMNPS.  I thought it had nice color.

I'll keep y'all posted.













IMG_3642.JPG



__ mfreel
__ Oct 5, 2013


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 5, 2013)

Looks good.   

If it does mold just scrap it off.

Its all good.


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 5, 2013)

Looks Good!
Think I would just stick it in the fridge and not think about it.


----------



## mfreel (Oct 5, 2013)

Have to be honest.  I put 3 on my workbench in the basement and 3 in the fridge.


----------



## mfreel (Oct 19, 2013)

today was 2 weeks.  Busted open one of the cheddars from the workbench (room temp) and pepper cheese from the fridge.

I didn't care for the pepper cheese.  Won't make it again, but I'll try it again at 4 and 6 weeks and post the results.

The cheddar is outstanding.  Soft on the inside and a little bit of rine on the outside.  I'll make this again.

I used oak on these.  I think I'll switch to hickory for the next batch.

Talk to you in a couple of weeks.


----------



## kathrynn (Oct 19, 2013)

I used peach for mine.  It was awesome!

Kat


----------



## mfreel (Nov 2, 2013)

UPDATE: 4 Weeks for cheese

Okay, tried the cheese at 4 weeks.  I sampled the one that was at room temp for all this time.  No problems leaving it out that I can tell.  The flavor of the cheddar was better than 4 weeks, at least what we can remember.  My wife thought it was better, too.

The pepper cheese that I really didn't like at 2 weeks is much better.  The smoke doesn't seem so harsh.  It's tolerable, but not my favorite.  My wife likes it, so I'll probably do some more.

The texture of both was really nice.  Soft on the inside and the smoke gave a real nice rind.  Not too tough, just enough to notice.

I'll be back at week 6 for another update.


----------



## mfreel (Nov 2, 2013)

Oops.  The Cheddar was better at 4 weeks than it was at 2 weeks.  Really good!


----------



## bkleinsmid (Nov 2, 2013)

Thanks to Mr T's help, I'm starting my batch today. The waiting part has got to be a killer........

I'll be watching this thread......

Brad


----------



## mfreel (Nov 2, 2013)

Mr. T gave me my start in cheese.  Waiting stinks, but I plan on making more when I can and the weather cooperates.  One big piece of advice, which I learned, is to not let the temp of the smoker get much over 75 degrees.  AND... if you use a AMNPS, don't put any cheese directly over the AMNPS.  It gets too hot.  Weather in Omaha is getting a lot cooler, so I'll be doing some more when the outside temp is around freezing or below.


----------



## bkleinsmid (Nov 2, 2013)

mfreel said:


> Mr. T gave me my start in cheese.  Waiting stinks, but I plan on making more when I can and the weather cooperates.  One big piece of advice, which I learned, is to not let the temp of the smoker get much over 75 degrees.  AND... if you use a AMNPS, don't put any cheese directly over the AMNPS.  It gets too hot. *Yes it does.....* Weather in Omaha is getting a lot cooler, so I'll be doing some more when the outside temp is around freezing or below.


I'm lucky on this one.......the high for the day (actually the week) is 56*.

Brad


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 2, 2013)

4 house of smoke seems long for me....

I like 2 - 2 1/2 hours of smoke on my cheese

TJ


----------



## bkleinsmid (Nov 2, 2013)

TJohnson said:


> 4 house of smoke seems long for me....
> 
> I like 2 - 2 1/2 hours of smoke on my cheese
> 
> TJ


I agree with you.........2.5 hours will do. Your pellet smoker puts out plenty of smoke in that time I think.

Brad


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 2, 2013)

It also depends on the smoker or grill you're using it in

A Weber Kettle will take more smoke than a Bradley Smoker

You can reduce the amount of smoke from the AMNPS 5x8, by filling it about 3/4 full with pellets

Todd


----------

